# Any song suggestions for guitar covers?



## Cyril (Jun 14, 2011)

I've been rather bored in the past couple of days and that's led me to attempting covers of several songs. But I don't have a long list of songs that I both want to cover and have the capability to cover. 

So does anyone have any suggestions? I'm not terribly good at playing guitar but I don't want some boring pop rock song that's 3 minutes of nothing but power chords. I can handle a challenge


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvLn8j4c5l4
Not a terribly hard song, not that easy though... Fun to play though. :3


----------



## Cyril (Jun 14, 2011)

On it. I might also do Bleak just because I've already learned that one (forgot a good bit of it though so...)


----------



## Jude (Jun 15, 2011)

If you're good (or want to improve) with fingerpicking, try learning Blackbird by The Beatles. It's really fun to play.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 15, 2011)

^That definitely isn't happening. I spent about 20 seconds on it before giving up.


----------



## Namba (Jun 16, 2011)

^i started with that song when I was learning to fingerpick; it's not impossible. The only limits you have are the ones you put on yourself. If you say "it's not gonna happen" then yeah, it's not. Keep at it man.


----------



## keretceres (Jun 16, 2011)

acoustic or electric?


----------



## Cyril (Jun 16, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> ^i started with that song when I was learning to fingerpick; it's not impossible. The only limits you have are the ones you put on yourself. If you say "it's not gonna happen" then yeah, it's not. Keep at it man.


 It doesn't mean that I'm not going to play it, but that a decent recording of that song isn't happening in the near future.

And I play electric. Don't even own an acoustic guitar, though I probably should get one sometime.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 16, 2011)

Weak and powerless- by a perfect circle
Black magic woman- by santana
any trivium song
right in two- by tool
china white- he is legend 
blood and thunder, colony of birchmen, sea beast- all by mastodon
ramses the bringer of war- nile
jambi- by tool
island in the sun- by weezer
red neck- by lamb of god
suffocating under words of sorrow- by bullet for my valentine
selkeis: the endless obsession- by between the buried and me  
if I die young- by the band perry
through struggle- as I lay dying
days of the Phoenix, a single second, love like winter- by afi (afi's old shit is pretty cool to cover)


----------



## Cyril (Jun 16, 2011)

Ooh, definitely some stuff on there I need to try out.

EDIT:
Been playing the names that stand out...

Weak and powerless- by a perfect circle
This is amazingly fun. Gonna be a pain to memorize though.

Black magic woman- by santana
Love this song. Will probably record this soon.

right in two- by tool
I have Lateralus and have been learning a few songs off that in my spare time so I'm probably going to pass on this one.

blood and thunder by mastodon
Definitely doing this, it's easy and ridiculously fun. and also a great song.

selkeis: the endless obsession- by between the buried and me  
Haha, that was a good one. Even if you were serious, that was a great joke. When I learn how to play guitar I'll get back to this one.

colony of birchmen by mastodon
This is definitely above my level.

Stuff I still need to check out:
any trivium song
 china white- he is legend 
sea beast by mastodon
ramses the bringer of war- nile
jambi- by tool
island in the sun- by weezer
if I die young- by the band perry
through struggle- as I lay dying
days of the Phoenix, a single second, love like winter- by afi (afi's old shit is pretty cool to cover)                         

Stuff I'm refusing to even bother with outright (bands I hate):
red neck- by lamb of god
 suffocating under words of sorrow- by bullet for my valentine

EDIT THE SECOND:
Recorded Blood and Thunder 5 times but the quality is crap. Oh well. Need to pick out the best version; there are 2 I'm especially satisfied with even though neither is perfect, but I don't feel like playing the song again right now. I'll probably double-post with the link to the cover once I get everything done. Oh man, mods are gonna kill me.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 20, 2011)

OH NO A DOUBLE POST

Blood and Thunder
This was harder than it should've been. But I'm satisfied anyways.

I'm probably going to record Schism by Tool right now because I feel like it and it's a fun song.

EDIT: I recorded Schism by Tool. Here it is.
Schism


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 8, 2011)

someone already beat me to a BTBAM reference. WHAT IS THIS.
Me and my friend josh who recently graduated would hang out and play 21st Century Schizoid Man. i recommend it, but i play primarily drums so i don't have much else.
if you get a drummer somehow who is capable of catching the changes, it's a barrel of monkeys to play.


----------



## Tissemand (Jul 8, 2011)

Any Dream Theater song is pretty fun to play, and most of them are relatively easy. One of my favorites to play is probably http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXD4gonkJIA


----------



## Cyril (Jul 8, 2011)

I can't cover dream theater, I suck too hard. John Petrucci is too talented for me to ever dream of matching.
Also that is one of my least favorite DT songs, so :/


----------



## Tissemand (Jul 11, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> I can't cover dream theater, I suck too hard. John Petrucci is too talented for me to ever dream of matching.
> Also that is one of my least favorite DT songs, so :/


 I used to hate that album until pretty recently x3 
But, there are some really easy to play DT songs out there. Probably their easiest albums to play are Falling into Infinity (Peruvian Skies, I think Hollow Years might be do-able, but I forgot how the song went and dun remember tbh) and some Image & Words (Pull Me Under, Another Day... and Wait for Sleep xD) songs, and most of them have pretty challenging (but do-able) solos.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 11, 2011)

Time of Your Life by Green Day.  Over and over, preferably at 3 in the morning 

Personally, I love covering Radiohead. It can range from basic to challanging.  Case in point: say what you will about John Mayer, but he did a bitchin' cover of 'Kid A' on accoustic guitar.
[yt]uvBuO4Js72I[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 11, 2011)

I attempt a lot of Dream Theater and most of the time I fail miserably.
Granted, they have some really easy songs to play but most of those are boring is the problem


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 11, 2011)

ANYTHING by The Silversun Pickups is pretty fun.

And this may sound weird, but scale progressions and chord types...try to be able to play any major or minor scale, it will basically open up the entire spectrum of writing music as well.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah I don't really know that many scales, just enough to get by really


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Jul 11, 2011)

Dragonforce - Soldiers of the Wasteland. :V


----------



## Cyril (Jul 11, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Dragonforce - Soldiers of the Wasteland. :V


 If I record at 50% speed and then speed it up like they do I probably could do that really :V


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Jul 11, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> If I record at 50% speed and then speed it up like they do I probably could do that really :V



I was just being an ass, but go for it! Lol. 

What kind of sound are you mostly looking for?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 11, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> If I record at 50% speed and then speed it up like they do I probably could do that really :V


 
What? 50% speed? i've been playing the drum parts all wrong! D:


----------



## Cyril (Jul 11, 2011)

I think only the guitar tracks are sped up; everyone else can play their parts, but some of their stuff on guitar is legitimately impossible to actually play.

I listen to a lot of metal and so I end up trying to play a lot of metal, which means I try to play songs that I can't possibly play most of the time. But oh well, keep practicing and you get better etc.


----------



## Askari_Nari (Jul 12, 2011)

Try Caught in a Mosh by Anthrax, it's fairly simple (except the solo). Spokes For The Wheel of Torment and Post Office Buddy by Buckethead have some good riffs and are fairly challenging. If you can't find tabs, use http://www.songsterr.com/ it's got a good variety and can playback tabs, which is very useful.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 12, 2011)

I use 911tabs to find all my tabs because they link pretty much everywhere.
I'll look at those. I haven't really been in a mood to cover songs recently but I probably should at least try a few more.


----------



## Fenno (Jul 16, 2011)

Here. If you know the Phrygian, then you should be fine. It is mug easier than it looks and sounds, and it can really be used to impress. 

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpPxPzuY_zw&sns=em[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 17, 2011)

Looked it up, that's not hard to remember at all since I already have natural minor memorized. Will try it out I guess.


----------



## Sar (Jul 18, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> I've been rather bored in the past couple of days and that's led me to attempting covers of several songs. But I don't have a long list of songs that I both want to cover and have the capability to cover.
> 
> So does anyone have any suggestions? I'm not terribly good at playing guitar but I don't want some boring pop rock song that's 3 minutes of nothing but power chords. I can handle a challenge


 
Whatevers on my sig.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 18, 2011)

Askari_Nari said:


> Try Caught in a Mosh by Anthrax, it's fairly simple (except the solo).


 This is almost too easy for me; could probably do the solo too with practice. But it's surprisingly fun so I may record this one.


Sarukai said:


> Whatevers on my sig.


 The song you have right now is all power chords or so it seems. Didn't actually listen to the song though, just looked at a tab, so I may be missing something.

Probably going to look at some more right now.


----------



## Sar (Jul 19, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> Didn't actually listen to the song though, just looked at a tab, so I may be missing something.
> 
> Probably going to look at some more right now.


 
Here is the challange, play the piano parts as well as the piano. A guitar pro tab will give you both. Also, the timing at some points will cause a challange.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 19, 2011)

I used a guitar pro tab. In other news, I don't play piano.


----------



## Askari_Nari (Jul 21, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> I used a guitar pro tab. In other news, I don't play piano.



You can still play the same notes, just on the guitar (I believe Guitar Pro tabs let you switch between sheet music and TAB notation).


----------



## Zhael (Jul 21, 2011)

As boring the song itself is, some of the most fun I've had playing guitar is:
[video=youtube;DqX_1kohoUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqX_1kohoUs[/video]
The progression and technique are a lot of fun to dick around with, because it's very easy to give it your own flair (as blues is).  If you want something based more on classical technique than blues (modern rock v blues and jazz), there's always this :
[video=youtube;ol_75jFEpck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ol_75jFEpck[/video]
It's a lot of fun, so if necessary, ignore Jack Black.
And, for the perfect blend of speed, technique, and fucking-impossibility for acoustic songs...
[video=youtube;VUQJAyrWtf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUQJAyrWtf8[/video]
Good luck.


If you want electric guitar shit, instead, I have that, too.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 24, 2011)

Knights of Cydonia
Yes I'm sorry for basically doing whatever the hell I want to do and ignoring everyone's suggestions ;_;
I've been playing most stuff that comes up here but very little of it is stuff I want to record or think i can record :/


----------

